# My 1983 Passat Wagon 1.8 GL



## ArneG (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi folks,
Thought it would be a nice idea to introduce me and my car over here.
My name is Arne, 29 years old and living in the Netherlands.
Last December I decided to sell my 1987 Golf turbodiesel because I did not drive it very often, and overhere we have to pay a lot of taxes for a dieselcar....so it became a little bit expensive. Here's a picture of that Golf:








Colour was Jadegreen, never available in the States I think....
I bought myself a 1983 Passat Variant (or as you would call it 'Wagon'







) which was imported 2 months before, from Germany. You do not have to pay any taxes at all for cars older than 25 years, so this was a nice option, as I had always liked this cars a lot.
Here some pics taken the day I bought the car:

























































As you can see, it has some rust, some dents, but nothing serious for a 26 years old








Nice options are the chrome, the sunroof, the rpm meter, and ofcourse the plush seats.
The car had some ussues when I bought it; torn up doorseals, some interior parts missing, one foglight moisty and the other one was a dummy one from a facelift model. Main thing was the original Pierburg 2e2 carburettor. It was not idling and running very very poor








So I decided to do a Weber DMTL 32/34 conversion. Ordered the parts:








And a nice K&N bolt on filter:








And I put it in place:
























It's running very nice now







Only disadvantage is the manual choke, but personally I like a working manual choke better than a faulty automatic one 
I also had time to order some parts through Ebay.de:
Chrome roof opener:








And OEM roofrails from the option list:
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Chrome window openers from Retro Rabbit, unfortunately the original brown/chrome ones were broken and they are not for sale or findable anymore:








Interior light with 5 seconds delay:








Set of new Hella foglights:








JBL GTO speakers 4x6", I also have a set for in the back:








A set of shortened gas-filled front shocks for an Audi 80 typ 81








Rear Golf mk2 coilovers, these will fit the Passat as well:








FK Lowering springs (only need the front ones)








I am planning to lower the car app 9 cm in the front and 7 in the rear. I bought Audi/Golf2 stuff since the only Passat set which is available only has -55mm lowering and that is not enough for me. It is also said this set is very crappy.
So hopefully this will work out.
I also have a nice set of wheels powdercoated and ready for new tyres:

















These are Passat B6 W8 winterwheels, the so-called 'Grenoble'. Measures: 6x17, offset 42. PCD 5x112.
Tyres will probably be 195/40-17. And I also need adapters to put them under the 4x100 car. This I will take care of in the coming weeks 








Hope y'all like the car and the plans I have with it. I'll keep on posting overhere with new pictures!


_Modified by ArneG at 5:18 AM 2-11-2009_









_Modified by ArneG at 5:19 AM 2-11-2009_


_Modified by ArneG at 5:21 AM 2-11-2009_


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: My 1983 Passat Wagon 1.8 GL (ArneG)*

Looks nice! Wish I had your front lights and bumper set-up.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Hotdamn!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Great looking car and def getting some love. I don't think I know the first thing about carburators anymore....which is why I have to pay someone to rebuild the carb on the generator.









Also does FK actually make springs for these cars? The 55mm ones you have referred to...are they for Passats/Quantums?
Post the FK part numbers if that's the case.

Oh yeah...welcome to the forum.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_Great looking car and def getting some love. I don't think I know the first thing about carburators anymore....which is why I have to pay someone to rebuild the carb on the generator.









Also does FK actually make springs for these cars? The 55mm ones you have referred to...are they for Passats/Quantums?
Post the FK part numbers if that's the case.

Oh yeah...welcome to the forum.

chris, this is the post that almost made me change my mind on my wagon


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: My 1983 Passat Wagon 1.8 GL (ArneG)*

Can't wait to see it once you put the wheels and lower it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ArneG (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (InSaNeBoY)*

Thanks all! 
As you might know, the old Audi 80 (type81) is in much ways the same car as a Passat / Santana /Quantum. 
For this car much more lowering springs and shocks are available. That's why I bought a complete kit of FK springs, I cannot use the springs for the back however; in the meantime I have fitted Golf MK2 coilovers overthere, fits like a glove








Today I've planned to lower the front, keep y'all updated


----------



## TOOBA (Aug 9, 2007)

New pics please!!!!!

Great proyect!! Im going to buy the same springs for my Passat. 
Grettings!
_Modified by TOOBA at 9:56 PM 4-19-2009_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by TOOBA at 9:56 PM 4-19-2009_


----------

